

American Tanks And Dynamite Have Trashed Minecraft Denmark - thogenhaven
http://screenburn.kotaku.com/american-tanks-and-dynamite-have-trashed-minecraft-denm-1570436261

======
ColinWright
I know this is something of an internet meme, and hence somewhat out-of-place
here on HN, but, in short:

    
    
        This is why we can't have nice things.
    

It would be really cool if we didn't need passwords. It would be really cool
if we could have globally editable documents that stored and connected all our
knowledge. It would be really cool if we ... well, you get the idea.

What if clever people, _really_ clever people, stepped up and started to think
at a level higher than the single point fixes and managed some sort of meta-
fix.

How clever can people be? Anyone care to speculate?

Ah, it's probably all nonsense. I'll delete this in an hour or so.

